# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Giovanni Pascoli

## broken_smile

*L'ASSIUOLO*


Dovera la luna? ché il cielo 
notava in unalba di perla, 
ed ergersi il mandorlo e il melo 
parevano a meglio vederla. 
Venivano soffi di lampi 
da un nero di nubi laggiù; 
veniva una voce dai campi: 
chiù... 

Le stelle lucevano rare 
tra mezzo alla nebbia di latte: 
sentivo il cullare del mare, 
sentivo un fru fru tra le fratte; 
sentivo nel cuore un sussulto, 
comeco dun grido che fu. 
Sonava lontano il singulto: 
chiù... 

Su tutte le lucide vette 
tremava un sospiro di vento: 
squassavano le cavallette 
finissimi sistri dargento 
(tintinni a invisibili porte 
che forse non saprono più?...); 
e cera quel pianto di morte... 
chiù...

----------


## broken_smile

*IL GELSOMINO NOTTURNO*

E saprono i fiori notturni, 
nellora che penso a miei cari. 
Sono apparse in mezzo ai viburni 
le farfalle crepuscolari. 

Da un pezzo si tacquero i gridi: 
là sola una casa bisbiglia. 
Sotto lali dormono i nidi, 
come gli occhi sotto le ciglia. 

Dai calici aperti si esala 
lodore di fragole rosse. 
Splende un lume là nella sala. 
Nasce lerba sopra le fosse. 

Unape tardiva sussurra 
trovando già prese le celle. 
La Chioccetta per laia azzurra 
va col suo pigolìo di stelle. 

Per tutta la notte sesala 
lodore che passa col vento. 
Passa il lume su per la scala; 
brilla al primo piano: sè spento... 

È lalba: si chiudono i petali 
un poco gualciti; si cova, 
dentro lurna molle e segreta, 
non so che felicità nuova.

----------


## broken_smile

*I PUFFINI DELL'ADRIATICO*

Tra cielo e mare (un rigo di carmino
recide intorno lacque marezzate)
parlano. È unalba cerula destate:
non una randa in tutto quel turchino.

Pur voci reca il soffio del garbino
con ozïose e tremule risate.
Sono i puffini: su le mute ondate
pende quel chiacchiericcio mattutino.

Sembra un vociare, per la calma, fioco,
di marinai, chad ora ad ora giunga
tra l fievole sciacquìo della risacca;

quando, stagliate dentro loro e il fuoco,
le paranzelle in una riga lunga
dondolano sul mar liscio di lacca.

----------


## broken_smile

*NOVEMBRE*

Gemmea l'aria, il sole così chiaro 
che tu ricerchi gli albicocchi in fiore, 
e del prunalbo l'odorino amaro 
senti nel cuore... 

Ma secco è il pruno, e le stecchite piante 
di nere trame segnano il sereno, 
e vuoto il cielo, e cavo al piè sonante 
sembra il terreno. 

Silenzio, intorno: solo, alle ventate, 
odi lontano, da giardini ed orti, 
di foglie un cader fragile. E' l'estate 
fredda, dei morti.

----------


## broken_smile

*TEMPORALE*

Un bubbolìo lontano ...

Rosseggia lorizzonte,
come affocato, a mare:
nero di pece, a monte,
stracci di nubi chiare:
tra il nero un casolare:
unala di gabbiano.

----------


## broken_smile

*DALL'ARGINE*

Posa il meriggio su la prateria.
Non ala orma ombra nell'azzurro e verde.
Un fumo al sole biancica; via via
fila e si perde.

Ho nell'orecchio un turbinìo di squilli,
forse campani di lontana mandra;
e, tra l'azzurro penduli, gli strilli
della calandra.

----------


## broken_smile

*DIGITALE PURPUREA*

Siedono. Luna guarda laltra. Luna
esile e bionda, semplice di vesti
e di sguardi; ma laltra, esile e bruna,

laltra I due occhi semplici e modesti
fissano gli altri due chardono. «E mai
non ci tornasti?» «Mai!» «Non le vedesti

più?» «Non più, cara.» «Io sì: ci ritornai;
e le rividi le mie bianche suore,
e li rivissi i dolci anni che sai;

quei piccoli anni così dolci al cuore»
Laltra sorrise. «E di: non lo ricordi
quellorto chiuso? i rovi con le more?

i ginepri tra cui zirlano i tordi?
i bussi amari? quel segreto canto
misterioso, con quel fiore, fior di?»

«morte: sì, cara». «Ed era vero? Tanto
io ci credeva che non mai, Rachele,
sarei passata al triste fiore accanto.

Ché si diceva: il fiore ha come un miele
che inebria laria; un suo vapor che bagna
lanima dun oblìo dolce e crudele.

Oh! quel convento in mezzo alla montagna
cerulea!» Maria parla: una mano
posa su quella della sua compagna; 

e luna e laltra guardano lontano.

II

Vedono. Sorge nellazzurro intenso
del ciel di maggio il loro monastero,
pieno di litanie, pieno dincenso.

Vedono; e si profuma il lor pensiero
dodor di rose e di viole a ciocche,
di sentor dinnocenza e di mistero.

E negli orecchi ronzano, alle bocche
salgono melodie, dimenticate,
là, da tastiere appena appena tocche

Oh! quale vi sorrise oggi, alle grate,
ospite caro? onde più rosse e liete
tornaste alle sonanti camerate

oggi: ed oggi, più alto, Ave, ripete,
Ave Maria, la vostra voce in coro;
e poi dun tratto (perché mai?) piangete

Piangono, un poco, nel tramonto doro,
senza perché. Quante fanciulle sono
nellorto, bianco qua e là di loro!

Bianco e ciarliero. Ad or ad or, col suono
di vele al vento, vengono. Rimane
qualcuna, e legge in un suo libro buono.

In disparte da loro agili e sane,
una spiga di fiori, anzi di dita
spruzzolate di sangue, dita umane, 

lalito ignoto spande di sua vita.

III

«Maria!» «Rachele!» Un poco più le mani
si premono. In quellora hanno veduto
la fanciullezza, i cari anni lontani.

Memorie (luna sa dellaltra al muto
premere) dolci, come è tristo e pio
il lontanar dun ultimo saluto!

«Maria!» «Rachele!» Questa piange, «Addio!»
dice tra sé, poi volta la parola
grave a Maria, ma i neri occhi no: «Io,»

mormora, «sì: sentii quel fiore. Sola
ero con le cetonie verdi. Il vento
portava odor di rose e di viole a

ciocche. Nel cuore, il languido fermento
dun sogno che notturno arse e che sera
allalba, nellignara anima, spento.

Maria, ricordo quella grave sera.
Laria soffiava luce di baleni
silenzïosi. Minoltrai leggiera,

cauta, su per i molli terrapieni
erbosi. I piedi mi tenea la folta
erba. Sorridi? E dirmi sentia: Vieni!

Vieni! E fu molta la dolcezza! molta!
tanta, che, vedi (laltra lo stupore
alza degli occhi, e vede ora, ed ascolta

con un suo lungo brivido) si muore!»

----------

